# At the range today and feel horrible.



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Was at range today with friend that I sold my new G2 to. He has put about 500 rounds through it . He was about 50 rounds into shooting when this happened twice with both magazines. Did not know what to say felt bad.












[


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Wait a minute, what kind of friend are you. You sold a Taurus to a friend, tisk,tisk. Never sell anything to a friend, especially a poor quality firearm, jezz glad I'm not your friend.:buttkick: LOL


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

If the friendship is important to you, buy the Taurus back from him & sell it to a gun shop. Or see if Taurus will buy it back from you.

I hope you were not aware of Taurus' quality issues before selling it to him. I wouldn't sell a Taurus to anyone, but if I did, I'd move to Tahiti.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Lol. I am currently in the market for glock 26 sub compact. I asked him if he wanted me to buy it back and I would trade up for glock. He said no. He thought maybe he needed to give it a really good cleaning. I told him if he has anymore problems with it the offer to buy back still stands. Sold it to him new for $250 with new fiber optic sight which he installed. We shall see. Going to wait a while before I buy the glock have a good feeling I will be buying it back from him. Taurus is still haunting me. What a piece of junk.
Any ideas what can cause this double feed?


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

First,guess, unless the claw is snapped on the extractor, the barrel throat is not machined to true tolerances, I had a SCCY I bought new that would do that. Thought about it and changed mags, no difference. Had another one and swapped barrels, then the faulty one worked fine. Only thing I could figure was that machining on the barrel throat was not consistent and when round was fired, it expanded shell case and wedges it into throat, and with the rear moving slide ,extractor was ripped off cartridge rim. The only fix was a new barrel which SCCY sent me and it was fine afterwards. This may be one of those ones that have to go back to Taurus for repair since you can't get parts from them. At least with SCCY when I told them what I thought was wrong, they sent me a new barrel right away. Even though SCCY is not top of the line, they do stand behind their stuff and are very helpful with parts and service. If this is the issue with your Taurus, it further points out that they are making a not so great quality item. The only other possibility is that if you know a machinist they might be able to check the dimensions on the throat for you and might be able to ream it slightly if it is off, but you'd have to find one willing to do it. There is a bit of risk in "modifying" a firearm. Maybe it needs to go back to Taurus.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

RK3369 said:


> First,guess, unless the claw is snapped on the extractor, the barrel throat is not machined to true tolerances, I had a SCCY I bought new that would do that. Thought about it and changed mags, no difference. Had another one and swapped barrels, then the faulty one worked fine. Only thing I could figure was that machining on the barrel throat was not consistent and when round was fired, it expanded shell case and wedges it into throat, and with the rear moving slide ,extractor was ripped off cartridge rim. The only fix was a new barrel which SCCY sent me and it was fine afterwards. This may be one of those ones that have to go back to Taurus for repair since you can't get parts from them. At least with SCCY when I told them what I thought was wrong, they sent me a new barrel right away. Even though SCCY is not top of the line, they do stand behind their stuff and are very helpful with parts and service. If this is the issue with your Taurus, it further points out that they are making a not so great quality item. The only other possibility is that if you know a machinist they might be able to check the dimensions on the throat for you and might be able to ream it slightly if it is off, but you'd have to find one willing to do it. There is a bit of risk in "modifying" a firearm. Maybe it needs to go back to Taurus.


Well will follow up with friend to see if he still has problem after he cleans it. Did some reading could also be a recoil spring issue or dirt in extractor . Ps. SCCY seams to get pretty good revues. Think it was designed by 2 ex clock engineers.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

How difficult was it to remove the shell case from the chamber? If it is just barely out of true, he might be able to use a high grit wet sanding paper to just slightly widen the throat at the tail end. It just may be ever so slightly conical shaped and allowing the case to wedge itself in the chamber after firing. Take a look at the case rim and see if it has scratches on it where the extractor was ripped loose. That will likely tell you what is going on. I don't think springs are going to be your issue unless possibly the extractor spring.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Livingthedream said:


> . Ps. SCCY seams to get pretty good revues. Think it was designed by 2 ex clock engineers.


They may have been at Glock but I think the company was started by former KelTec employees. The guns are just about an exact Kel Tec clone. Their customer service is fantastic. You can talk with their folks who are very knowledgable about the product and if you need a part. No problem, they will overnight it to you. They really stand behind what they make.


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

Just to eliminate another variable, I would check the ammo being used. Is it reloads or remanufactured? Field strip the pistol and drop each round into the chamber and make sure it drops in and when the barrel is inverted, drops out easily. It may well be a firearm issue, but I'd check the ammunition just to be sure. Once checked, if the same problem exists, I'd move on the extractor issue or chamber circumference etc.

Just a thought.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

We are talking about a Taurus right. Send it back and wait a couple months for them to return it. We all know Taurus won't send or sell anything for they're guns, just send it back and hope for the best.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

joepolo said:


> We are talking about a Taurus right. Send it back and wait a couple months for them to return it. We all know Taurus won't send or sell anything for they're guns, just send it back and hope for the best.


Try 6 to 8 months turnaround. Lol.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

RK3369 said:


> How difficult was it to remove the shell case from the chamber? If it is just barely out of true, he might be able to use a high grit wet sanding paper to just slightly widen the throat at the tail end. It just may be ever so slightly conical shaped and allowing the case to wedge itself in the chamber after firing. Take a look at the case rim and see if it has scratches on it where the extractor was ripped loose. That will likely tell you what is going on. I don't think springs are going to be your issue unless possibly the extractor spring.


Spent casing was pretty easy to remove from barrel throat. Think it just fell out after removing magazine and tilting.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

SteamboatWillie said:


> Just to eliminate another variable, I would check the ammo being used. Is it reloads or remanufactured? Field strip the pistol and drop each round into the chamber and make sure it drops in and when the barrel is inverted, drops out easily. It may well be a firearm issue, but I'd check the ammunition just to be sure. Once checked, if the same problem exists, I'd move on the extractor issue or chamber circumference etc.
> 
> Just a thought.


Winchester white box. Thinking might be ammo related.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

If it just fell out, likely not the chamber milling. Check extractor claw and extractor spring operation. It shouldn't just leave the spent case half way out of the chamber. And cleaning shouldn't be a problem either if it just fell out.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Looks like an extractor issue to me. Ive always had good luck with WWB


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

denner said:


> Looks like an extractor issue to me. Ive always had good luck with WWB


Thanks will check with him after his next range visit to see how he made out.


----------



## Jimdawgfan1955 (Dec 31, 2015)

Livingthedream said:


> Thanks will check with him after his next range visit to see how he made out.


Had some really bad WWB. Will never use them again in my PT111. I would check the extractor. Check also a spent case that did not extract. See if it will drop in and out of the chamber easily..


----------



## sickpuppy1 (Sep 4, 2016)

Na, I go to another Taurus forum and its not too uncommon to have issues with WWB ammo in this gun. That being said, They do tend to over lube from factory. I would take the slide off and clean it real well/ For range practice I use mostly the brass Federal from Walmart $25 and change per hundred. Perfecta is good too. As far as HD rounds, I've used hornady, Federal and Speer. I keep Gold dots in it. This is the 1st Taurus I've owned , and it shoot real nice with good accuracy . No I'm gonna compare it to Sigs or Glocks or HK, that would be dumb. There is a reason those all cost more I know, that being said, it is a almost total redesign from the millenniums and pro's that got them in troubled, (darn well better be,LOL) and at its price point is a great little night stand gun or conceal carry gun. I practice on a every other week basis and have 4-500 rounds through it with no issues of any kind. 
I'm not gonna respond to haters cause it wouldn't help, but I did wanna chime up and try to help this fellow owner out, part of why were here right?


----------



## sickpuppy1 (Sep 4, 2016)

By the way, in case any one wonders why I bought a Taurus in the 1st place. #1 It fit the budget at the moment and #2. If I need to use it in defense,even at my home, it will get taken and held while the investigation goes on. Many times it can be 6 months to a year b4 you get it back. At least in my neck of the woods. I REALLY dont wanna have a 800 to a grand or so gun sitting in lock up somewhere until it finally disappears or I get it back, whichever comes first.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Checked with friend this weekend and he told me he had polished the chamber and feed ramp and went to local gun range yesterday and no more FTE.
But now he has a lite primer strike issue. 5 or 6 with in 100 rounds. WTF.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

sickpuppy1 said:


> By the way, in case any one wonders why I bought a Taurus in the 1st place. #1 It fit the budget at the moment and #2. If I need to use it in defense,even at my home, it will get taken and held while the investigation goes on. Many times it can be 6 months to a year b4 you get it back. At least in my neck of the woods. I REALLY dont wanna have a 800 to a grand or so gun sitting in lock up somewhere until it finally disappears or I get it back, whichever comes first.


Using a _reliable _gun in a defensive situation is far more important to me than losing the gun during an investigation. A defensive firearm has to work; if it doesn't, it can't very well defend you....which is the main purpose in my world. That's why a Taurus is out of the question, for me.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Livingthedream said:


> Checked with friend this weekend and he told me he had polished the chamber and feed ramp and went to local gun range yesterday and no more FTE.
> But now he has a lite primer strike issue. 5 or 6 with in 100 rounds. WTF.


Pretty nice guy if he's still your friend.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

win231 said:


> Pretty nice guy if he's still your friend.


He is a great guy that's why I feel so bad and offered to purchase it back. He say's he likes the feel of the g2 . Bye the way it is not his EDC gun. Thank god. Strictly range gun. Any idea's on possible cause? Told him before our next range trip I would take firing pin and spring out and do a thorough cleaning.


----------



## sickpuppy1 (Sep 4, 2016)

Livingthedream said:


> He is a great guy that's why I feel so bad and offered to purchase it back. He say's he likes the feel of the g2 . Bye the way it is not his EDC gun. Thank god. Strictly range gun. Any idea's on possible cause? Told him before our next range trip I would take firing pin and spring out and do a thorough cleaning.


 Thats why I posted what I did, Clean it out real good and get away from the Winchester white box. Try it again with different ammo then.


----------



## sickpuppy1 (Sep 4, 2016)

win231 said:


> Using a _reliable _gun in a defensive situation is far more important to me than losing the gun during an investigation. A defensive firearm has to work; if it doesn't, it can't very well defend you....which is the main purpose in my world. That's why a Taurus is out of the question, for me.


You are 100 percent right, and the G2 is reliable, but most dont care for the white box ammo.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

sickpuppy1 said:


> You are 100 percent right, and the G2 is reliable, but most dont care for the white box ammo.


If you are fortunate enough to get a good one. I got 2 bad ones that I sold. Crap shoot.


----------



## sickpuppy1 (Sep 4, 2016)

keep us posted if he does this stuff and how it goes. I AM curious one way or the other.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

sickpuppy1 said:


> keep us posted if he does this stuff and how it goes. I AM curious one way or the other.


Talked to him today. Told me he is going to clean it and put it in his safe and not bother with it for awhile. Said it is frustrating him. Will post when I here something.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Livingthedream said:


> Talked to him today. Told me he is going to clean it and put it in his safe and not bother with it for awhile. Said it is frustrating him. Will post when I here something.


Ahhh, I see. He's going to give the Taurus a chance to rest up & heal, then fire it again when it's feeling better.

Just kidding....couldn't resist.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

win231 said:


> Using a _reliable _gun in a defensive situation is far more important to me than losing the gun during an investigation. A defensive firearm has to work; if it doesn't, it can't very well defend you....which is the main purpose in my world. That's why a Taurus is out of the question, for me.


Oh yeah. This +1000

I am using a $1000 handgun for my night stand gun now. And, I am about to switch it out with a PS90 carbine. With the Aimpoint optic and rails and gun, it is worth about $2300. If it saves my life, then I don't care. That is why I bought my guns to begin with. I hope I never have to use it, but it will be money well spent if that is the case. My life is worth that amount of money to me.


----------



## sickpuppy1 (Sep 4, 2016)

Thats got to be a BIG night stand!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

sickpuppy1 said:


> Thats got to be a BIG night stand!


Sho nuff 

You don't even wanna see how huge my alarm clock is :smt082


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Shipwreck said:


> Sho nuff
> 
> You don't even wanna see how huge my alarm clock is :smt082


I heard "Everything is bigger in Texas." :mrgreen:


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

update. Talked to friend today . He said he removed firing pin from slide and cleaned . Purchased 300 rounds of rem. and win. ammo from Walmart and went to range this weekend. No ejection problems but still has the light strike issue. Said he had about 3 or 4 light strikes out of 300 rounds.


----------



## sickpuppy1 (Sep 4, 2016)

Glad to hear its better. Do ya know if the light strikes were one brand or both? I guess I'm just leary of the Winchester if its white box. The Train and defend sounds like REALLY nice stuff though. Anywho, sounds it going in the right direction. I haven't had any issues at all, maybe its just me being lucky for a change?lol


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

sickpuppy1 said:


> Glad to hear its better. Do ya know if the light strikes were one brand or both? I guess I'm just leary of the Winchester if its white box. The Train and defend sounds like REALLY nice stuff though. Anywho, sounds it going in the right direction. I haven't had any issues at all, maybe its just me being lucky for a change?lol


Not sure what ammo had light strikes . Have to ask him.


----------



## t4terrific (Oct 24, 2015)

Livingthedream said:


> Was at range today with friend that I sold my new G2 to. He has put about 500 rounds through it . He was about 50 rounds into shooting when this happened twice with both magazines. Did not know what to say felt bad.
> View attachment 3689
> View attachment 3697
> [


Ack!

The only thing more shameful than buying a Taurus, is selling one to a friend.

He may be a friend, but you are not.


----------



## sickpuppy1 (Sep 4, 2016)

t4terrific said:


> Ack!
> 
> The only thing more shameful than buying a Taurus, is selling one to a friend.
> 
> He may be a friend, but you are not.


Not cool,If you were to read the beginning of the thread you'd know he immediately offered to buy it back because he IS a friend,but the guy decided to keep it and work with it.


----------



## t4terrific (Oct 24, 2015)

sickpuppy1 said:


> Not cool,If you were to read the beginning of the thread you'd know he immediately offered to buy it back because he IS a friend,but the guy decided to keep it and work with it.



☝This means it's a joke.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

sickpuppy1 said:


> Glad to hear its better. Do ya know if the light strikes were one brand or both? I guess I'm just leary of the Winchester if its white box. The Train and defend sounds like REALLY nice stuff though. Anywho, sounds it going in the right direction. I haven't had any issues at all, maybe its just me being lucky for a change?lol


Asked him today. All light strikes w/ Winchester white box. Recommended that he not use Winchester. He agreed.


----------



## sickpuppy1 (Sep 4, 2016)

Cool, I want it to work out for him, and I'm sure you do too. don't need any buyer or seller remorse.Once your past that initial cleaning and get a few hundred rounds down range, I think he might find its a good little SD gun. I ended up putting the Lakeline LLC recoil spring assm in mine for piece of mind, but kept the OEM one handy. At 35 bucks for such a quality piece I felt it a good investment. But he's gonna need to build up some confidence in it first,lol


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Spoke with friend today he has seemed to have gotten everything running reliably . Hope for the foreseeable future but something tells me that it won't be long before another problem arises with it.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Glad to hear its working well for him! There a great value.


----------

